# 1956 J.C. Higgins Christmas bike restore



## Dr. Tankenstein (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey all,
I've been hanging around here for a while, even bought a few things off of forum members. I haven't done a 'restoration' before, but decided to do one on this 1956 J.C. Higgins. It appears in the Christmas catalog, page 349.





Here's the bike, as received.




I tried restoring the 'flamboyant metallic red' paint, but it was too far gone, so the frame/fork and tins are being stripped/media blasted.

My questions are with:
1. Wheelset/tires - per the catalog description, it should have an 'Air cooled JC Higgins coaster brake', however, mine is equipped with this Musselman. This, coupled with the 26 x 1.75 All States (vs. the balloon tires mentioned in the ad), lead me to believe that it's not the original wheelset. 




Also, for a mid-fifties, medium trim level bike, are these the correct type of rims, or should they be drop centers? If they are correct, is it worth it to get them rechromed (doing the truss rods and bracket done any way) or are these easy to find in NOS or close shape?




2. Tank graphics - Fortunately, the graphics are in good shape, I've had them scanned by a buddy who can silkscreen them for me. The colors are faded, but it looks like the 'Circle V' and slash marks are blue and silver but could be faded black and gold-color. and, again per the catalog, the tank is white with gold-color trim.  Does anyone have any pictures of this bike in better or restored shape? Here's what I'm starting with..




I've picked up an NOS Wald stem and handlebars, some 'upgraded' coke bottle grips and some other small parts, I look forward to bringing this one back as a tribute to my dad, he's been gone for 20 years, but would have been 12 years old when this bike was being sold, I can only imagine him wishing he had found one under his tree on Christmas morning.

I appreciate any help and advice.

Cheers,
Dr. T


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 20, 2013)

Love it Dr. T!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Can't wait to follow your progress.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 20, 2013)

I got a beautiful Mussleman brake arm if you decide you need one...


----------



## Dr. Tankenstein (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks Gary, I'm talking to a local body shop about spraying the candy apple red and white in automotive urethane.

Bicycle, thanks for the offer, I'll hit you up if I go that route.

One more thing, anyone know that this light is called or is it the artist's 'interpretation' of a Delta Rocket?? With my luck, it's probably the 'holy grail' of non-batwing Higgins lights..... 





Any ideas??

Cheers,
Dr. T


----------



## Brutuskend (Aug 20, 2013)

I've seen that light before on ebay. I can't remember what model it was but it was made buy Delta. Im sure it was a off shoot of the rocket ray.


----------



## Dr. Tankenstein (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks for the input so far guys.

While not the same light, this style does have the whole 'rocket' vibe going for it. I may have to go this route until the 'grail' is found.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Delta-Rocket-Bike-Bicycle-Light-attached-to-Original-Mounting-Bracket-/141040102653?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20d6a52cfd

I'm getting the feeling that half the 'fun' of a restoration project is in the research and parts chasing.

Cheers,
Dr. T


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 21, 2013)

The lite shows up in the higgins book part 6k5322 Did someone get this bike for christmas 1956 This bike is listed as a 1957,it may make a difference when looking for the lite.


----------



## Dr. Tankenstein (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks for the part #, HIGGINSFOREVER, I'll start some interweb searches on it.

Here's the serial number info, from it, I was told it was a 56....but I'm still learning.
MOTS-V
MOD502 4584
237507


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 21, 2013)

Dr. Tankenstein said:


> Thanks for the part #, HIGGINSFOREVER, I'll start some interweb searches on it.
> 
> Here's the serial number info, from it, I was told it was a 56....but I'm still learning.
> MOTS-V
> ...




The model numbers get a little crazy here.Page 120 of the higgins book shows your bike as a 1957 6k m4740 boys 26" Its the same as the picture you show.Also if you look at the bottom of the picture you have you will see m4584 same as your. bike so that part is right.But my book with same picture shows m4740 as a 1957


----------



## bricycle (Aug 21, 2013)

Scrounged pretty good on the bay... nutt'n on there now.. Have seen them there tho-


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 21, 2013)

I have allmost the same bike and this is what i have done so far.Springer front,skirt guards,later carrier with blue lens.Getting ready to tare down and paint,just have not decided what colors.


----------



## Dr. Tankenstein (Aug 21, 2013)

Maybe mine's a 1956 1/2........ 

Your additions look great, I'm resisting the urge to 'improve' mine. My hubs are shot, so I'm leaning towards a rebuilt Sachs Torpedo or modern SRAM Automatix. Maybe switching the flat headbadge with one from a Colorflow.

A couple of questions, if it's OK.
1. With the springer, can I use my existing fender or do the rockers prevent it? Is it peaked, like the rear?
2. Did you have to modify the skirts?

Thanks for the help!

Cheers,
Dr. T


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 21, 2013)

Dr. Tankenstein said:


> Maybe mine's a 1956 1/2........
> 
> Your additions look great, I'm resisting the urge to 'improve' mine. My hubs are shot, so I'm leaning towards a rebuilt Sachs Torpedo or modern SRAM Automatix. Maybe switching the flat headbadge with one from a Colorflow.
> 
> ...




No you cant use your fender,the springer fender is not peaked and the braces wont work.Skirts are a bolt on as long as you use skirts from a girls higgins just drill four holes in your fender and two in your chain guard.But now you will have a peaked fender on back and round fender on front.The picture on mine was taken before a put the matching fender on back.Try to find a girls higgins back fender and skirt and chain guard,thats a bolt on no drilling holes.


----------



## Dr. Tankenstein (Aug 22, 2013)

Got it, thanks for the knowledge, should I decide to modify mine. 
Met with my media blaster,painter and graphics guys today for prcing.

Now to sell some stuff to fund it....hahahahaha!

Cheers,
Dr. T


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 25, 2013)

"V" is Murray code for 1956, so at least the frame was born then!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 25, 2013)

Dr. Tankenstein said:


> Thanks for the input so far guys.
> 
> While not the same light, this style does have the whole 'rocket' vibe going for it. I may have to go this route until the 'grail' is found.
> 
> ...



Call memory lane or maybe somebody on here knows the vendor that had all the lites,He was set up out front on the left side of the main driveway.It looked like he had every bicycle lite  ever made.Had to be all repops but a very nice display.


----------



## Cam (Jan 21, 2014)

*Awsome find!*

I just bought one last summer. Its all original down to the tires, even the inertubes say All State (I changed them so I can ride it safely), great bike and glad to see another one. I think the headlight is pretty rare, every one who sees the bike always asks me about it. I hope you can find one, and get the old Higgins back to its former glory.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 21, 2014)

Man that is nice,Shows up as a 1957.Whats the story were did you find that.Looks like it just came out of the box.


----------



## Boris (Jan 21, 2014)

Cam said:


> View attachment 133413




I wouldn't kick this bike out of bed for eating crackers!


----------



## Cam (Jan 21, 2014)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Man that is nice,Shows up as a 1957.Whats the story were did you find that.Looks like it just came out of the box.




I picked this one up in Kokomo, Indiana the story was a man bought this bike after he got out of the service, rode it around a little then it set in the garage untouched for years. When I saw it I knew I had to have it. The hubs and crank were covered in grease (thank God), it saved the chrome. All I did was give her a much needed cleaning, regreasing, and a good polish. Took her for a ride and I just fell in love. Some friends of mine really want this bike but its too good I cant let her go. Here is a befor picture.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 21, 2014)

That's a keeper that's for sure.


----------



## Dr. Tankenstein (Jan 21, 2014)

WOW! That is is the best example of an original I've seen to date! Yep, I found the proper light (blue one from the girl's version, just need the bezel and lens. Looking at your bike, I'm not sure my wheelset is original. That's OK, both the hubs are trashed on mine, so  I picked up a set of NOS dropcenters and building a set of 'modern' wheels. Could you do me a HUGE favor and get a close up of the script on the tank and the decal on the side of the rack? The script appears to be gold with a black shadow and the ones on the rack look to be gold as well. Can you confirm that for me?
BTW, did I say WOW! What a gorgeous bike!
Cheers,
Dr. T


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cam (Jan 22, 2014)

Here are some pictures of the tank and rack, the script looks like a silverish pewter color with a navy blue shadow. The vents on the rack are white. Let me know if this helps or if you need more pictures. The hubs are Komet Super, says made in Germany. Thats good you found the light I have never seen another, but if I do I will definatly buy it.


----------



## Dr. Tankenstein (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for the pics Cam! They will definitely help!
Cheers,
Dr. T


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for the great pics>


----------

